# Rolladensteuerung mit Beckhoff SPS



## trac (10 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei meine 4 Wände mit einer Beckhoff SPS auszustatten. Generell habe ich mich für eine E-Bus Variante entschieden, bei den Relais setze ich bei Licht und Steckdosen auf Finder.

Im Moment bin ich auf der Lösungssuche für die Rolläden (Umfang ca. 14 Stück). Derzeit gehen die Gedanken in folgende Richtung, ich würde mich über ein Feedback zu diesen Lösungen (oder auch andere Vorschläge freuen):

1.) E-Bus - K-Bus Adapterklemme + KL2722
2.) Warten auf das Erscheinen der EL2722
3.) Steuerung ohne SPS (z.B. Schalk UMS 5P), angesteuert über die SPS, digital Out
4.) Digital Out in Verbindung mit 2 Relais

Lösung 4 ist mit Sicherheit die preislich  günstigste, spricht hier aus technischer Sicht etwas dagegen? Die Verriegelung der Auf-Ab Steuerung liese sich entweder über die Software lösen, oder auch durch die Hardware, sofern ein Ein/Aus-Relais und ein Umsachaltrelais in Reihe geschalten werden, oder übersehe ich hier etwas? 

Die Programmierung der Endpunkte kann ich meiner Meinung vernachlässigen, hierfür habe ich ein separates Programmierkabel gekauft, mit welchem ich die Rolläden unabhängig von der SPS anlerne.

Nachtrag: Softwareseitig habe ich in anderen Bereich die OSCAT Building-Lib im Einsatz, aus dieser würde ich auch die Steuerrung der Rolläden und Jalousien verwenden, sofern nichts dagegen spricht.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort!


----------



## ohm200x (10 April 2017)

Moin,

Vorab, warum E-Bus?
Benötigt meines Wissens mehr Standby-Energie und die höhere Geschwindigkeit bringt dir im Haus (meiner Meinung nach) nix. 

Damit wäre 1) hinfällig.

Zu 2) wenn noch nicht mal ein Liefertermin angegeben ist würde ich nicht warten wollen bzw. mal direkt (wie ja auch dran steht) bei Beckhoff anfragen. 

3) kenn ich nicht (und will grade nicht googeln)

4) hab ich nun im siebten Jahr bei 12 Rollläden im Einsatz. Mehrere KL2408 und dann auf schmale Finder (38er)
Heute würde ich ne KL2872 und Finder 39er mit Anschlussblock für Flachbandkabel verwenden.
Bei 4) setze ich wie du auch geschrieben hast ein Relais für die Richtung ein und mit nem zweiten schalte ich an/aus.

Endpunkte stellst (in der Regel) einmal ein (oder dein Fensterbauer) und gut ist. 
Aber an 25 EUR für ein Programmierkabel scheitert natürlich der Bau hoffentlich nicht. 

Ich nutze auch die OSCAT. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trac (10 April 2017)

Danke für das Feedback!

Meine Grundplanung enthält 2 Unterverteilungen im Haus und eine in der Garage an welchen die Kabel zusammenlaufen (also 3 Stellen an denen Klemmen verbaut werden).
Zur Wahl standen daher: CX + 2x BC/BK 9000 oder alternativ CX + 2x EK1100.

Ein Unterschied im Stromverbrauch zwischen EK1100 und BC9000 war für mich nicht messbar, hatte zugriff auf beide - im Leerlauf vor meinem eingesetzen AC/DC Wandler mit 5 I/O Klemmen im Leerlauf jeweils ca. 4 - 4,5 Watt. Nachdem ich mit der Lösung über EtherCat auf einen Switch verzichten kann viel die Wahl auf EK1100 mit E-Bus, unter anderem auch dewegen weil LED über DMX dran hängen, die Klemme gab es nur für den E-Bus (EL6851).

Programmierkabel ist bereits vorhanden  

Lösung 4 mit 7 Jahre Laufzeit und OSCAT hört sich gut an, ich denke das wird dann auch meine Wahl werden nachdem ja definitiv so funktioniert! 

Würdest du auf mechanische oder SSR Relais setzen? Für das Licht habe ich bisher mechanische Relais verbaut.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (12 April 2017)

Hallo trac,

DMX hat ja auch eine ganz andere Geschwindigkeit als DALI, da benötigt man auch was relativ schnelles davor. Sprich: EtherCAT und keinen Klemmenbus. 
Ich habe mich auch für die K-Klemmen entschieden aufgrund der Stromaufnahme. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich mit den Herstellerangaben von Beckhoff gerechnet habe.

Zu deinen Varianten noch kurz:

1.) Warum wieder einen zweiten Bus aufziehen, du hast doch schon einen  Spaß beiseite: Ich sehe hier wieder eine potentielle Fehlerquelle mehr, u.a. bei der Inbetriebnahme hast du hier auch schon Mehraufwand.
2.) Sehe ich wie ohm200x - ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das Ding am Anfang wahrscheinlich richtig teuer wird. Hinzu kommt, dass mit 1 A ziemlich schnell Ende ist - meine Rollladen ziehen zwischen 1,6 A und 3 A - über den groben Daumen und mein Erinnerungsvermögen gepeilt.
3.) Ähnlich wie 1: Wieso wieder eine Komponente mehr dazwischenhauen?
4.) Hab ich auch so gemacht, allerdings mit den Relais von Phoenix (RIF-0-RPT-24DC/21), die können bis 6A und kosten ~7 €

Zu deinem zweiten Post:

Wie sieht denn deine Anbindung generell aus? Legst du für die Steuerung ein separates Netzwerkkabel (EtherCAT)? Dann kannst du natürlich den BK1120 nehmen. Ansonsten, wenn du in Bereiche gehst, in denen du eh EDV liegen hast, kannst du auch über einen Ethernet-Koppler gehen - verlierst damit zwar die Echtzeitfähigkeit, aber für zu Hause ist die... naja, sagen wir mal für 99,217% irrelevant. Artikel von Beckhoff wären hier BK9000 oder BK9100.

Zu der Frage ob mechanisch oder SSR:
Kommt drauf an. Worauf?
Platzierst du die Relais an Punkten, die frei zugänglich sind? Wenn du z.B. den Unterverteiler im Flur hängen, du einen offenen Baustil gewählt hast und relativ Geräuschempfindlich bist, dann macht das vielleicht Sinn. Ansonsten würde ich aus Kostengründen eher davon abraten. Vor allem, da du ja schon das Licht mit mechanischen Relais steuerst und das geht im Alltag wesentlich häufiger an und aus, als Rollladen hoch und runter fahren. Eventuell wäre es dann hier eine Überlegung wert, wenn wir nicht von Rallladen sondenr von Raffstores sprechen und man eine aktive Lamellensteuerung hat... aber das war bei dir ja nicht der Fall, wenn ich das Thema so richtig interpretiere.

Viele Grüße


----------



## trac (12 April 2017)

Danke für das Feedback, hier der Zwischenstand *

Stromverbrauch*

Ich habe gerade nochmal "genau" nachgemessen, und (für meinen Anwendungszweck) vergleichbare Klemmen angeschlossen:
Gemessen wurde jeweils VOR dem Netzteil (PhoenixContact Uno Power 24V / 30W). Buskoppler/Controller und Powerklemmen mit Strom versorgt.
Ethercat/Ethernet angeschlossen und mit der CX verbunden, jedoch ohne Verbraucher.



Test 1: *K-BUS: Verbrauch 2,6 Watt*
BC9000
4x KL2408
4x KL1408
KL9010

Test 2: *E-BUS: Verbrauch 5,1 Watt*
EK1100
4x EL1018
4x EL2008
EL9010


*Mechanisch vs. SSR*

Entscheidung ist auf die NON-SSR Variante gefallen - es spricht keines der Argumente dafür.

*Lösung für Rolladen*

Dank zweier positiver Erfahrungsberichte habe ich jetzt auch die Variante 4 geplant, mit der Reihenschaltung EIN/AUS und UM

*E-BUS vs K-BUS*

Auf Grund des Stromverbrauches werde ich definitiv einen Teil mit K-BUS machen, in diesem Fall mit EK1120 soweit möglich (würde ein anders gefärbtes Kabel ziehen für Ethercat) - wenn das nicht klappt denn mit Ethernet und BK90x0. 
Ganz komme ich um den E-BUS nicht herum wegen der DMX-Klemmen, außerdem habe ich schon einige E-BUS Klemmen hier, die verarbeitet werden möchten...


----------



## weißnix_ (12 April 2017)

Da wo Du K/E-Bus Mischbetrieb hast, kannst Du über den BK1250 nachdenken. den hab ich hier in einer Mischkonfig am laufen.


----------



## Martin100 (13 April 2017)

Wenn du den ganzen Aufwand mit Verkabelung und Koppelrelais sparen willst
solltest du mal SMI Rollladen Motoren betrachten sie Kosten rund 60 € mehr


----------



## Fozzy (13 April 2017)

Wenn du eh E- und K-Bus mischt, warum dann keine KL2722? 

Sollte aufjedenfall platzsparender sein.


----------



## forellengarten (30 Mai 2017)

habe es damals auch wie pkt 4 gemacht. 2 gleiche Finder-Wechslerrelais. Eines für AUF, eines für AB. Die beiden Relais sind elektrisch so verschaltet, dass das AUF-Relais vom AB-Relais nur strom erhält, wenn dieses in der Ruhestellung ist.
Vorteil: im Handbetrieb kann jeder einfach auf das AUF oder AB-Relais drücken, ohne zusätzlich ein "EIN"-Relais bedienen zu müssen. Ist in meinen Augen logischer/einfacher. In jedem Fall bleibt die gleichzeitig-AUF/AB-Sperre erhalten.
Zum Programmieren vielleicht egal - mir erscheint es dennoch auch hier logischer.


----------

